
SpaceX Starship Prototype Collapses in Third Failed Test - saurabh20n
https://gizmodo.com/spacex-starship-prototype-collapses-in-third-failed-tes-1842661616/
======
foxyv
Speculation: To me, it looks like the air in the tank wasn't pre-chilled
before the addition of LN2. When LN2 was added to the tank it flash chilled
the air causing a partial vacuum which crushed it like a beer can.

